# Cdn Army in Germany



## gordjenkins (31 Mar 2008)

This website might be of some importance for our Army Veterans that spend their time in Germany. If you click on the guest book, you might find some of your friends. 

They have 38 pages of them!!

Possibly some areas ot faces or names are familiar here.

 http://ruhrmemories.ca/4cibg/


----------



## ArmyRick (31 Mar 2008)

Thanks, my dad was 2RCHA in Germany in the 60s, I'll show him the web site.


----------

